# [SOLVED] Cannot access control panel or other settings



## TPV127 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a lot of computer experience, and my computer has always worked fine. Recently, when I tried to get to Control Panel, I couldn't find it. There is nowhere on my computer where I can find a control panel icon or access it in any way. Also, when I have tried to go to "Add or Remove Programs" or change my user settings, I get this message: 

"This operation has been cancelled due to restrictions in effect on this computer. Please contact your system administrator."

Well, I am the only person to use this computer and have always been the system administrator. This message doesn't make sense. It may be a coincidence, but I had a virus that was "WinAntiVirus Pro 2007" a week ago, but I bought a new internet security and have completely cleaned it out of my system now. Help please.

I have Windows XP Home Edition.

Also, it won't let me download Windows updates, McAfee, and probably other things.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Cannot access control panel or other settings*

First let's see if you can access Control Panel:

Go to the Start Menu > Run > control.exe


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Cannot access control panel or other settings*

Right click on Task Bar > Properties > Start Menu tab > make sure Start Menu is selected below and click on Customize > Advanced > under Start Menu Items you'll see Control Panel > select whatever you prefer and click on OK


----------



## TPV127 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Cannot access control panel or other settings*

I got the same error message as I get for other things when I went to "run". Control Panel wasn't even on the list of things when I went to customize the start menu. It seems that Control Panel is completely gone from my computer.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Cannot access control panel or other settings*

Many times when you have issues like this it is malware related. You did state you recently had a virus. Just because you change your protection and clean off what it finds, does not mean you are clean of everything, or have even seen all the infections. You should do the following:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html


----------



## TPV127 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Cannot access control panel or other settings*

That doesn't work because I can't go to Add/Remove Programs.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Cannot access control panel or other settings*

What doesn't work?


----------



## TPV127 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Cannot access control panel or other settings*

What you just told me to go to. I can't remove programs because Add/Remove Programs and Control Panel are blocked.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Cannot access control panel or other settings*

How about accessing Add/remove thru the command line:

Go to the Start Menu > Run > appwiz.cpl

http://samanathon.com/how-to-launch-control-panel-application-from-the-command-line/


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Cannot access control panel or other settings*

I did not say to do anything involving the control panel. Click on the link I posted in post 5. If you are unable to do one of the steps, move on to the next step. When you make your HijackThis post, notify the analyst of any steps you were unable to do.


----------



## TPV127 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Cannot access control panel or other settings*



tosh9i said:


> How about accessing Add/remove thru the command line:
> 
> Go to the Start Menu > Run > appwiz.cpl
> 
> http://samanathon.com/how-to-launch-control-panel-application-from-the-command-line/


No, I get the same error message.


----------



## TPV127 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Cannot access control panel or other settings*

Any help?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Cannot access control panel or other settings*

You "might" consider this one, but keep in mind, it might cause "more" problems:

http://community.livejournal.com/computer_help/814559.html


*Disable *Control Panel (you'll have to modify it, so that it will Enable Control Panel

http://www.pctools.com/guides/registry/detail/543/

"This entry does not disable the programs that appears as folders in Control Panel, such as Network and Dial-up Connections, Scheduled Tasks, or Fonts. To disable these programs, use the Disable programs on Settings menu Group Policy "
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/windows2000serv/reskit/regentry/93226.mspx?mfr=true


----------



## TPV127 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Cannot access control panel or other settings*

Yep, that worked. Thanks a lot.


----------

